# Mail - Déplacer à nouveau dans boite de réception



## romain90 (15 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai accidentellement fait un raccourci dans la mauvaise application, à savoir Mail. Du coup, cmd-alt-T correspond à "Déplacer à nouveau dans Boite de réception". Sauf que je n'ai plus jamais réussi à retrouver le mail qui était sélectionner, ni dans Mail, ni sur le mac avec Spotlight, ni sur l'interface web de mon mail.
Est-ce que quelqu'un à des informations sur ce que fait cette fonction ?
Cela m'aiderai beaucoup car bien sur c'était un mail très important, sinon ce serait pas marrant !

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (16 Janvier 2014)

et tes sauvegardes?
(time machine , clone)

d'avant la date du couac bien entendu

et sinon un truc très très simple

demander à l'expediteur de t'envoyer cet email une 2 è fois


----------



## Karmalolo (16 Janvier 2014)

romain90 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Est-ce que quelqu'un à des informations sur ce que fait cette fonction ?


Elle déplace le mail sélectionner dans la boite de réception qui a été désignée la dernière fois que tu as utilisé cette fonction.
Je m'explique, cette fonction ne fais que répéter le dernier déplacement effectué
Elle pourrais être intitulée "déplacer de nouveau dans Brouillon", si c'est le dernier déplacement demandé

Dans ton cas; si tu as plusieurs BAL le message a été déplacé dans la dernière BAL utilisée
Si tu n'en as qu'une, il ne s'est rien passé, j'ai testé sur un message, demander de le redéplacer dans le dossier où il se trouve déjà n'a aucun effet (pas de duplication)



pascalformac a dit:


> et tes sauvegardes?
> (time machine , clone)
> 
> d'avant la date du couac bien entendu
> ...



Il ne sais pas de quel mail il s'agit


----------



## pascalformac (16 Janvier 2014)

Karmalolo a dit:


> Il ne sais pas de quel mail il s'agit


ca c'est ton interpretation , il y en a d'autres possibles

( d'autant qu'on peut se demander comment on peut chercher via spotlight un message dont on ne sait rien, si on cherche c'est qu'on sait. ou on a des idées à propos de celui ci )

ce qui est plus etrange c'est la disparition du compte en ligne
(encore que ca dépend du service , du type de compte pop /imap , de gestion des brouillons ou de suppression )


----------



## Karmalolo (16 Janvier 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> ca c'est ton interpretation , il y en a d'autres possibles
> 
> ( d'autant qu'on peut se demander comment on peut chercher via spotlight un message dont on ne sait rien, si on cherche c'est qu'on sait. ou on a des idées à propos de celui ci )
> 
> ...



Okkk, j'avais en effet mal compris je crois.
Dans ma petite tête il n'avait pas retrouvé de quel mail il s'agissait.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Janvier 2014)

on verra à son retour
( sauf si l'email perdu etait celui gerant ses logs macg )


----------



## romain90 (16 Janvier 2014)

Alors, oui je sais de quel mail il s'agit, et oui je pourrai demander à ce qu'on me le renvoie, mais c'est pour un boulot alors j'ai pas vraiment envie de passer pour un débile. Enfin, c'est ce que je ferai en dernier recours.

Pour Time Machine, c'est un mail qui venait d'arrivé donc pas eu le temps.

J'ai plusieurs BAL mais le message ne se trouve vraiment nul part. 
De mémoire, la dernière fois où j'ai déplacé un mail, c'était un indésirable qui n'avait rien à faire là, donc je l'ai juste déplacer dans boite de réception, mais dans ce cas là, je l'ai bien retrouvé. 

En plus, j'avais commencé à regarder le mail sur mon iPhone, mais en cours de lecture, j'ai switché sur le mac, où j'ai fais ma connerie. Donc j'ai voulu regarder sur l'iPhone et l'application a juste planté. Une fois relancé, le message avait disparu.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Janvier 2014)

aaah déjà on en sait un peu plus , il n'y a pas du tout que mail en jeu
vlà l'iphone ( et qui plante)

dans 5 minutes on aura d'autres infos
(du genre pop/imap  icloud , gmail , ou ..yahoo??)


----------



## romain90 (16 Janvier 2014)

Je pense que l'iPhone n'a pas vraiment grand chose à voir. Il a planté juste parce que  j'essayai d'accéder à un mail qui n'existait plus.

Pour le compte, c'est de l'IMAP. Un compte fourni par mon université.
Les autres compte que j'ai dans Mail sont iCloud, gmail et outlook. Mais j'ai été voir sur les 3 comptes en lignes et il y a rien.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Janvier 2014)

certains comptes imap  n'incluent PAS les messages placés dans leur corbeille dans des resultats de recherche ( par exemple...gmail)
d'ailleurs sur les anciens Mail on voyait  en bas une mysterieuse BAL  " deleted messages" qui n'etait pas vraiment la corbeille tout en étant la corbeille
regarder dans les poubelles en ligne avec les yeux


par ailleurs tout le monde a eu des couacs de connexions , des pj illisibles, des messages bizarres etc
et REdemander un envoi ne surprendra pas ton correspondant


une autre piste mais un poil risquée*
une possibilité est que la manip de déplacement ( si elle a eu lieu completement) peut ne pas avoir été correctement indexée

refaire toute l'indexation de Mail
(  Menu Mail/BAL/reconstruire BAL  ou manip "envelo*pe* index")

* risquée dans le sens que l'indexation sera ...reflet du VRAI état de tes BAL
pas de retour en arriere  (sauf à faire des manips Time machine avec les fichiers envelope index et ou les caches)


----------



## romain90 (16 Janvier 2014)

Oui j'ai regardé dans tous les dossiers possibles, en ligne ou non. Et il n'y a rien du tout.
Réindexé Mail me parait un peu comme utilisé un marteau pour tuer une mouche, j'ai pas envie d'y passer une journée non plus.

Je pense donc que ce mail est perdu à tout jamais, tant pis. Je demanderai à ce qu'elle me renvoie la pièce jointe.

Merci en tout cas pour avoir pris de ton temps pour m'aider.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Janvier 2014)

romain90 a dit:


> Oui j'ai regardé dans tous les dossiers possibles, en ligne ou non. Et il n'y a rien du tout.
> Réindexé Mail me parait un peu comme utilisé un marteau pour tuer une mouche, j'ai pas envie d'y passer une journée non plus.
> 
> Je pense donc que ce mail est perdu à tout jamais, tant pis. Je demanderai à ce qu'elle me renvoie la pièce jointe.
> ...


  il est assez probable que la reindexation soit la solution
(j'aurai du l'évoquer en premier, car c'est la solution de pas mal de couacs catégorie  message invisible)

et ca ne prend que quelques secondes
(quelques minutes si  manip envelope index  avec stock de dizaines de milliers de messages)


----------

